# Legalising Documents



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm moving to Qatar soon and need to get my under grad and post grad certificates legalised. The bit I don't get it the solicitor signature bit. Will the standard signatures on the certificates be sufficient to send them straight to Milton Keynes or do I have to get then also signed by a solicitor?


----------

